# Protrolley Remote Contol - brilliant!



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 3, 2014)

Got mine a couple of years ago and I love it. Once you've mastered the remote control you can walk down the fairway with both hands in your pockets, ideal for the current cold weather and it's no problem once you've explained to everybody that you're operating the remote & not playing with yourself!

The current one is my second. I bought an ex demo at first and had a few problems but customer service was top class. This one is much more reliable & the next best thing to having a caddie. I'd recommend it to anyone looking for an electric trolley. 

See them at http://www.protrolley.com/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2014)

My one true big hate on a golf course is remote control trolleys - possibly down to the people I have seen using them and the way they use them. Seen them end up in ditches and bunkers and crash into other trolleys and even into a FC


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My one true big hate on a golf course is remote control trolleys - possibly down to the people I have seen using them and the way they use them. Seen them end up in ditches and bunkers and crash into other trolleys and even into a FC
		
Click to expand...

Certainly seen this sort of activity - and watched them do 360s, skidding or spinning on gravel and other hi-jinks.

It amuses rather than annoys me though!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Certainly seen this sort of activity - and watched them do 360s, skidding or spinning on gravel and other hi-jinks.

*It amuses rather than annoys me though!*

Click to expand...

I'm in this camp, it's one of those times a real life rollseyes is very fitting


----------



## dufferman (Feb 21, 2014)

They look great, I've been toying with the idea of one (albeit not a Â£400 remote control one!) and the 'lite' version with the 10, 20 & 30 yard auto option looks great. Especially for less than Â£200!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 21, 2014)

Dufferman. Save up for the remote! I haven't had cold hands all winter. Give them a ring, they might have an ex demo. That was my first one & I sold it for Â£150


----------



## dufferman (Feb 21, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Dufferman. Save up for the remote! I haven't had cold hands all winter. Give them a ring, they might have an ex demo. That was my first one & I sold it for Â£150
		
Click to expand...

I'll give them a call, see what they say!


----------



## the hammer (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got one in the garage hardly used, think batteries shot though now


----------



## dufferman (Feb 26, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I've got one in the garage hardly used, think batteries shot though now
		
Click to expand...

Hammer, are you thinking of selling? PM me if you are?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2014)

not for me - see to many folk with them strolling about with smug look on face as if they owned the world.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			not for me - see to many folk with them strolling about with smug look on face as if they owned the world.
		
Click to expand...

Is smug in the eye of the beholder? For me it's as good as having a deaf mute caddy and, yes, you can stroll down the fairway with your hands in your pockets because YOU DON'T HAVE TO PUSH THE TROLLEY, that's the whole idea. Why more folks don't use them I don't know.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP Protrollrey. My beloved remote control trolley is dead. Yesterday I had a lot of trouble switching it on & probably needed a new control unit for the handle. Having eventually got it switched on I parked it while I went for a coffee, not daring to switch it off. When I got back to it smoke was pouring from one of the motors, which I had to extinguish with one of the shoe cleaning airlines.

Worst thing is that the only company importing them into the UK has gone out of business. There are other remote control trolleys available but all seem to have reliability issues & the Motocaddy, the only established make, is Â£800. So I'm off to buy a Gokart Auto today. Next best thing but I'll really miss strolling down the fairway, hands in pockets & navigating around the white lines they put around the greens in the winter.

An outpouring of sympathy would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 28, 2018)

In actual fact, I didn't buy a GoKart. I had a quick look at Ebay & found an identical one to mine, only used three times, for the price of the Lithium battery it included. Then, an engineering genius who worked at my local range (no longer, unfortunately) tracked down some spare parts & repaired the original, which has spent the last 2 years & 9months in the loft. 

Yesterday, my trolley wouldn't work, one of the motors has failed. I took the original out of the loft, installed the battery, & it wouldn't switch on, despite working perfectly when I put it away. 

So, on Monday, I'm off to see a friend, who is  Motocaddy dealer, to buy a new or used Motocaddy remote. He will also be able to make one functioning trolley from the two I've got  which I'll sell, together with a practically full set of spares!

I must have a remote. I hired an electric trolley from the pro yesterday & hated having to keep my hand on it for most of the round. Still can't understand why more people don't like remotes. 

Anyone want to buy a Protrolley?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2018)

Or if you're fit and able, you could carry your bag and keep your hands in your pockets


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Or if you're fit and able, you could carry your bag and keep your hands in your pockets  

Click to expand...

Non starter. Bad neck, can't carry.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			In actual fact, I didn't buy a GoKart. I had a quick look at Ebay & found an identical one to mine, only used three times, for the price of the Lithium battery it included. Then, an engineering genius who worked at my local range (no longer, unfortunately) tracked down some spare parts & repaired the original, which has spent the last 2 years & 9months in the loft. 

Yesterday, my trolley wouldn't work, one of the motors has failed. I took the original out of the loft, installed the battery, & it wouldn't switch on, despite working perfectly when I put it away. 

So, on Monday, I'm off to see a friend, who is  Motocaddy dealer, to buy a new or used Motocaddy remote. He will also be able to make one functioning trolley from the two I've got  which I'll sell, together with a practically full set of spares!

I must have a remote. I hired an electric trolley from the pro yesterday & hated having to keep my hand on it for most of the round. Still can't understand why more people don't like remotes. 

Anyone want to buy a Protrolley?
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the advert with the wee boy using the wrong remote control  , opening and closing the garage door onto his dads expensive sports car.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a standard GoKart and I like it for its simplicity.  I just want a trolley to carry my clubs reliably without all the whistles and bells.  
For me the remote control units are just too complex with extra things to go wrong (remotes, extra motors, sensors, etc.) 
I'm glad you enjoy yours but for me its more than I need or want.


----------



## casuk (May 1, 2018)

I had a look at them when I was buying my trolley and I thought I'd look like a tit with it, I went for a cheapo from amazon and its great only Â£220 delivered brand new called an offmetrolley has 3 buttons to go its self for 10.20.30 meters then stops and I can get 3 rounds without charging battery (never tried a forth)


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 13, 2018)

Further update. I decided to have both trolleys repaired & they were duly returned to me yesterday. "Just give them a try" said my repair man friend. The one which previously wouldn't switch on wouldn't switch on, despite having worked perfectly on test. The other one, which would only go around in circles, lasted 6Â½ holes this morning then recommended circling. I had to walk in from the monthly medal. I was 12 over after 6 so I think that'll be another .1 back.

Don't  know what to do now, I really want a remote.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 19, 2018)

I have taken the plunge & bought a pre owned Motocaddy S7 remote from Motocaddy with a 12 month warranty. It was Â£300 less than the rrp of a new one.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I have taken the plunge & bought a pre owned Motocaddy S7 remote from Motocaddy with a 12 month warranty. It was Â£300 less than the rrp of a new one.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Bill,  I'm thinking of buying one i can drive,  struggling ATM.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 19, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done Bill,  I'm thinking of buying one i can drive,  struggling ATM.
		
Click to expand...

You can get a seat for mine. Are you less than 8 stone?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You can get a seat for mine. Are you less than 8 stone?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2018)

Iâ€™ve found some people that use remote trolleys are oblivious to anything else still going on when they decide to move their trolley around a green because theyâ€™ve left the trolley on the wrong side and start to move it when others are still putting out ðŸ˜¡

I think people who use them are also actually slower with all the flaffing about with them zigzagging everywhere. 

The only type Iâ€™d consider is the Stewart â€˜follow meâ€™ that simply follows you around, thatâ€™s more acceptable. 

Now what I would really like for the summer is one of those surf board trolly/buggyâ€™s, now riding one of those would blow the status of having a remote control trolley right out the water ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## casuk (May 22, 2018)

Iv saw this guy in my club (that's right people my club&#128513 he has a trolley that follows him around the course I keep trying to catch up with him to find out what is, just follows behind him stops when he stops and goes when he goes, amazing


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 22, 2018)

casuk said:



			Iv saw this guy in my club (that's right people my clubðŸ˜) he has a trolley that follows him around the course I keep trying to catch up with him to find out what is, just follows behind him stops when he stops and goes when he goes, amazing
		
Click to expand...

https://www.stewartgolf.co.uk/troll...caLpqNReDBcZZ1ectotgg0hAoV7hX1iBoCrYMQAvD_BwE

Â£1,699, thank you very much!


----------



## Johnmellor (Apr 29, 2020)

My S7 remote failed just out of warranty Motocaddy showed no interest seeming to think £85 for a new one is ok every couple of years - and this after less than 50 rounds with an £850 trolley


----------



## cabbie (May 5, 2020)

I have an S7, nearly 3 years old and no probs yet.
Best thing i've ever bought


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2020)

Yep, mine was one of the first S7s. Still going strong. Can't see why people have a problem with them.


----------

